

Anyone interested in helping finish an iPhone app? - fnazeeri

Some friends and I designed an iPhone app with the goal of making it safer to make calls while driving.  The app is called SafeLane and is basically a dynamic "favorite" list that you have on the native phone app.  Users can add/edit/delete items on the call list in the app or using the web.<p>The two use cases we wanted the MVP to support were:<p>(1) User knows they have a 1 hour commute later in the day so, while in their office, using the web interface they add 5 calls to their SafeLane call list and they then make those calls while driving.<p>(2) User's assistant adds 5 calls to user's SafeLane call list from assistant's office using web interface.<p>The reason SafeLane is safer to use than the native phone app is that the user/driver has only to select a few (larger, easy to glance at) options instead of scrolling through emails, or worse, their address book.<p>The iPhone app is 80% complete and alpha versions are working on actual phones.  The website is about half done.  We spent some time/money creating a nice looking website and produced a marketing video.  Check it out here http://www.reserver1.com/safelane/content/home/home.aspx (IE only right now).<p>If you're interested in helping finish the app (I'm guessing about 40 hours of work for someone who know what they're doing) then we'd cut you in for a piece of the economics.  This isn't a business but it could be an interesting app that makes a little money and (hopefully) saves some lives.<p>Thanks for reading.
======
revo_ads
And with "how" i mean specifically with technology is the app using. I am
assuming is it a native app?

~~~
fnazeeri
The iPhone app is a native app developed using the iPhone SDK. The website is
developed using .NET and Microsoft SQL on Windows.

~~~
revo_ads
Great, i am good also at .NET/SQL. Let me know by email what are next steps.
Thanks!

------
revo_ads
Hi,

this is a great idea. Please send more details at info@adwizzy.com. What is
done already, how, and what does need still to be done.

Best Regards

